# Varadero Froglet: Leg on backwards



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Thought I'd share this. I searched and found a few other posts similar to this, but thought it would be educational.

About a week ago my 8th varadero froglet came out of the water. I let the adults raise the tads in film cans and broms in my tank. The previous 7 froglets have been healthy. Then this guy came out.

It is about a week out of the water. I see him frequently eating springtails. I specifically dump springs near where it hangs out, even though the tank is seeded. It doesn't seem to have a problem climbing around, either. Looks like his back right leg didn't form quite right during metamorphosis. 

On other threads like this, I saw a lot of people suggesting putting the frog down. As the froglet seems to be completely fine and getting around just right (came out of the water like this, so probably doesn't even know its different), I don't see any reason to do this. 

I'll update with progress as the frog ages.

Dave


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

What type of water do you use? Tap or distilled?


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

I only ever spray with distilled. Of course, organic material gets in the film cans and broms.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Dave, frog deformities are often the result of mechanical damage. In private correspondence with Ed, he told me that mechanical damage is more likely than genetics, in frog deformities. If that's the case, and the frog can get around ok, and can keep his weight up, then it should be fine to keep him/her around. I would, however, strongly recommend that he/she be given their own vivarium, with only one other frog, that one being the opposing sex.
Imitator frogs can be quite territorial, especially when multiples of the same sex reach sexual maturity. This can happen at any time, even after said group has been together for quite some time. If and when another frog decides to show off in front of his girlfriend, your poor little guy won't stand a chance. Often, when a frog is getting bullied, you may only see a couple instances. Then the subordinate frog goes into deep hiding, where he slowly starves to death.
For his/her best chance at life, he needs a no competition setting.
He does look a wee bit slender, and I would try to get some weight on him.

One other possibility that comes to mind would be Spindly Leg Syndrome (SLS). SLS almost always (at least in our hobby) manifests itself as very skinny, useless or mostly useless, front legs. It shows itself in various degrees. Sometimes it is extreme, and obvious at a glance. Those frogs are going to drop fast, and should be put down humanely rather than allowed to suffer. Sometimes it's mild, and a frog may live with it for a good long time.
SLS can present itself in back legs, but it is rarer. Our DB member who is the most knowledgeable on SLS, Ed, says that every documented case where SLS affected the rear legs, it also affected the front legs.



Ed said:


> Hind legs are linked to SLS in some of the literature but in all of the documented studies I'm aware of hindlegs were not involved without the front legs being involved.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


SLS is generally attributed to a vitamin A deficiency in the parent frog's diets. Unfortunately, many or most vitamin additives we are offered, do not have any usable form of vitamin A. If your supplement does not contain a pre-formed vitamin A supplement, you should consider adding vitamin A, or switching brands. Repashy has always worked well for me, and I like that the owner stays active on DB. 

Taking Ed's quote into account, it's probably not SLS.

Good luck with him! I hope he lives to a ripe old age for you.


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Doug. He does look a bit slender but I chalked that up to him just coming out of the water and still growing. I've seen him eat plenty throughout the past few days. I've fed Repashy Vit A once a month for the past ~2 years that I've had these frogs, and change sups every 6 months, so no worries there.

I will consider a temp tank set up. I will say, I haven't noticed my 2.1 group be too aggressive toward any offspring. I had my friend watch my tank for 3 months while I was working in CA this past summer and came back to an additional 4 froglets in the tank, many of which appeared full grown (although probably not mature). That was a total of 7 in the 18x18x24 and, with plenty of leaf litter and hiding spots, everyone seemed to get along. Very little, if any aggression. I quickly sold the offspring, though, as that was just too many frogs. 

As I mentioned, I'll continue to monitor the situation and am prepared to make some changes if I need to. For right now, he seems just fine. 

Dave


----------

